#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Ростов-на-Дону. Сдаю жилье

## ЮрийС

Сдаю на длительный срок недорого жилье для мужчины, занимающегося духовными, медитативными практиками, ценящего одиночество, тишину. Жилье представляет собой часть частного дома с отдельным входом, прихожая, кухня (7,5 кв.м), санузел, комната (16 кв.м), все в хорошем состоянии. Есть вся необходимая мебель, бытовая техника (2-х конфорочная газовая плита, холодильник, стир. машина, сплит, СВЧ печь), могу предоставить посуду. Район Доватора/Мадояна, недалеко пруд, роща. Остановка общественного транспорта близко (ост. Лазо). Цена 7000 руб., для буддистов скидка), плюс газ, вода, электроэнергия по счетчикам, интернет 300 руб (50Мб/с, WiFi). +79585757936 (+WhatsApp).  Контакты по телефону после 12-00 ч.

----------


## Anthony

А скока скидка-то? И как проверять будете?

----------


## ЮрийС

500 руб. для правильных буддистов))) Живу во второй половине дома, так что общение покажет)

----------

